# Two oops litters, located in FL



## littlemissgogo (Jun 3, 2011)

I recently bought three sweet double rex girls from a pet store. Surprise surprise, two soon gave birth and I imagine the third may be pregnant as well.

I have a litter of 4 and a litter of 11, born only a day or two apart.
Also, I apologize for low-quality pics. My camera isn't that great.
Mable's litter (litter of 4), here's three of them (I don't have a decent picture of 4th, who is a light-eyed pinky unlike these):










I'm not an expert, but markings on those three seem like berkshire/varieberk. Other one doesn't have any dark markings like these. I'm not sure whether they'll be like their mother (generally hairless-looking) or have standard/rex coats.

Gogo's litter (litter of 11):









Thats from early yesterday I believe. Some of them have already darkened a bit, so definitely a little color in this group + two ruby/pink-eyed babies it seems.

I want to get this out in the open now so I can possibly have homes for these pups when they come of age. I really want them to find someone who will take care of them appropriately. I'm not sure how far I can drive if anyone way far out (still in-state) wants one, but we can try to arrange something. I'd prefer them to be adopted in pairs, but if you have another rat who needs a companion or something, thats fine. You can either PM me or email me (I do believe my email is visible on my profile) if you're interested. I definitely have no problem "reserving" a pup for anyone. I'll try to update with hopefully better quality pictures within the next week or so.

Based on advice, a fee will now be charged for adopting these cuties. A same-sex pair can be adopted for $15 and a same-sex trio can be adopted for $20. Different sexes can not be adopted together. (Thanks to Shayna09 for prices lol)

Thanks for looking!<3

update; I think these guys may have standard coats. Their whiskers aren't curly.
edit; to be specific, I live in Pinellas Park, FL.


----------



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

I wish you lived a little closer to Louisiana, I'd come get two in a heartbeat. I love the one with the large blaze? (is that the correct term?) on his/her face.

Have you been able to determine genders yet?


----------



## littlemissgogo (Jun 3, 2011)

I wish, too! Lol. I plan on determining them soon, probably tomorrow. I've got some "example" pictures handy and I'm gonna give the guessing a go, haha.


----------

